# 2012 Brute Force Diffrences



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

Does anybody know the difference between the 2012 brute force 750? You have a " G,GCS,H,HCS,J,JCS,L,and LCS"


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Called 4 dealerships, 2 had no idea and two have told me that "G,GCS,H,HCS,J,JCS,L,and LCS" all mean that it is a Fuel Injected brute w/ power steering.

So then I called bike bandit and asked them and the last part after the model number specifies the color. He didn't give me a specific list of what was what but there's one for each color, Black, Green, Red, Camo, and a couple special editions. 

Thus your "G" stands for black..


----------



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks alot Whoolie Shop.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

My dads 12 is a lcs or a jcs it's a special edition eps its that grayish blue car paint


----------

